# My Rising Spirit



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Well Dave I guess you knew this had to happen sooner or later! LMAO Yes, this was inspired by Dave The Dead's Rising Spirit. I saw his and just had to make my on version. Had too!! LOL



























When I put him in my cemetery he will be grabbing my fence. I don't like his hands, going to change them and I put glow paint in the eyesockets. At night he looks creepy. Honest! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Spider, this guy is GREAT! He looks like he's getting ready to jump some hurdles.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, he's spooky looking. Going to scare some tots with this one. Like his evil grin.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job! So, was it as easy to do as the video seems?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats pretty cool. Nice big prop with a big statement.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... he is wild! Great job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

He is going to look great once finihed and placed.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

yes he was very easy to do! I am planning more for next year, thats how easy they where! LOL


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Something about him seems extra creepy, i like him.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Great work. He'll look amazing lit up.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey now that's cool! I love him. I might have to make one for next year. I am at work and the videos are blocked.. Does the video contain the how to?


----------

